# NMEA setup and review



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

A pic of the skiff


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I’ve been wanting to install NMEA on my 50hp Tohatsu and Simrad….but was a little intimidated about doing it myself. This simplifies things. If I may ask…what was the cost of the “kit?”

Edit: just found it on the website…is $150 about right?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks for posting this! I’ve been wanting to install NMEA on my 50hp Tohatsu and Simrad….but was a little intimidated about doing it myself. This simplifies things. If I may ask…what was the cost of the “kit?”
> 
> Edit: just found it on the website…is $150 about right?


That's it! Comes with all the parts you need to make the install easy. Reach out to Eric if you have questions, cool guy and was very helpful.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice, skiff looks awesome!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Any idea of the minimum-sized outboard this capability is included on? Guessing my 20hp Mercury might be too low-end...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

m32825 said:


> Any idea of the minimum-sized outboard this capability is included on? Guessing my 20hp Mercury might be too low-end...


Depends on the year and model, but most newer models have it. Check the specs on your engine.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting--very helpful.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for posting. When I was setting up my Simrad two years ago, I had some fun finding information on how to do it. Everything I read made it seem complicated, but in fact it's rather simple. I have a 2020 mfs60 that I put on the network like yours, along with my fuel sending unit, which was pre installed by the tank manufacturer. I just needed to purchase a Lowrance fuel level sensor that was wired to the ending unit, then powered, and then added to the backbone with the NMEA connector.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

I have been looking at his type of network for a while but have not settled on a components provider for my Suzuki/Lowrance combo. It always seemed more complicated than described but its good to hear it was a simple setup. 

I noticed that Golden Channels does not provide a Zuke option but there are interface cables out there so I may have to build my own network. 

Great review and outline.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

I ended up piecing mine together. @coconutgroves gave a lot of good info on a nice package which I am sure is less than what I paid. I have a Humminbird and needed their converter "black box" as well. This is a helpful thread for Tohatsu owners too:









Is the tohatsu 50 4S nmea 2000 compatible?


Hey guys just curious if anyone has any info with the tohatsu 50hp 4s being compatible with nmea 2000. Trying to see if it's possible to link to the new simrad go9xse to the motor. Thanks




www.microskiff.com


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Michael T said:


> I have been looking at his type of network for a while but have not settled on a components provider for my Suzuki/Lowrance combo. It always seemed more complicated than described but its good to hear it was a simple setup.
> 
> I noticed that Golden Channels does not provide a Zuke option but there are interface cables out there so I may have to build my own network.
> 
> Great review and outline.


Reach out to them, they may be able to source the cable.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Michael T said:


> I have been looking at his type of network for a while but have not settled on a components provider for my Suzuki/Lowrance combo. It always seemed more complicated than described but its good to hear it was a simple setup.
> 
> I noticed that Golden Channels does not provide a Zuke option but there are interface cables out there so I may have to build my own network.
> 
> Great review and outline.


Precision Marine in Largo, FL has all the kits for Zuke. I got everything to install on my new skiff but builder agreed to install later. But I had it all mapped out and it’s really pretty straightforward.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Thanks fellas. I'll reach out to Eric and figure out the best way to set things up.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Talked to Eric and the Suzuki harness is going live on the site. As the Zuke cable interface is unique, they have to source it from Suzuki. 

This dude is awesome, he turned this around in less than 24 hours!!


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks, it's all good info. I bought a used skiff and had to figure out and reconfigure a 10 year old NMEA network with an Evinrude Etec. I took out the old blown Evinrude I Command gauges and replaced and T-eed into the backbone with the new Evinrude 4" Icon multi function tach gauge and that daisy chained to a 2" Icon water temp gauge - to fill those two holes (4" and 2") in the dash. The power cable should come into the backbone near the middle "T" spot. Lowrance HDS Live is another tee. There is a piece of small diameter rubber tubing running from the engine (where it is a zip tied closed end) forward to under the console to a small black plastic "EP-90R" - I believe water pressure sensor - and that should tee into the network too, but it is decomissioned - the rubber tube should be attached to a fitting on the engine block, I just haven't figured that out, yet, but been told water pressure reading is just as important as water temp. Had a fit trying to get the ETEC engine info to work, finally found out the connector end of that particular backbone NMEA tee was corroded or bad - old stuff. There is a guy - "continuous wave.com" - goes into detail on NMEA, particularly ETEC , if you're interested. Just my experience with it all.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Will your regular gauges still work? If I hook up my SIMRAD?


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

If whatever gauges you have are currently working, hooking a Simrad unit to a NMEA backbone should not change the function of those gauges. It will allow the Simrad unit to show/share info with other electronic devices which are also connected to the NMEA network. For instance, if the engine is connected to NMEA the Simrad unit most likely has a ‘gauge’ function to show rpm, engine water temp, etc - some folks use that instead of traditional dashboard gauges, especially if the old gauges are blown and need to be replaced.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Loogie said:


> Will your regular gauges still work? If I hook up my SIMRAD?


Yes, the original gauges still work. In my case, I actually used the NMEA connection that went to the gauge to convert the Yamaha plug into a standard NMEA through the use of a new hub. I then plugged the gauge back into the hub and used a Yamaha Gateway to get the standard NMEA connection. Here is my first draft of what I ended up doing to make it work:










That was an early diagram. Ultimately, I went with the Yamaha Gateway in lieu of the the Command Link to NMEA cable from BOE. Using the cable would have been the most economical, but going with the Gateway gets you a Yamaha page on your Simrad and looks factory Yamaha (although I never use it and it's pretty much a waste). For anything Yamaha not listed above, here are the part numbers:


*Item #**Description**Qty*​6Y8-82582-01-002 PIN CAP ASSEMBLY 6Y8-82582-01-001​6Y8-85371-01-00GRAY MAIN BUS TERMINATOR RESISTOR CAP 6Y8-85371-01-001​6Y8-82582-11-004 PIN CAP ASSEMBLY 6Y8-82582-11-001​​6Y8-82521-11-002 FT PIGTAIL BUS WIRE 6Y8-82521-11-001​6YG-8A2D0-00-00COMMAND LINK PLUS AND COMMAND LINK N2K GATEWAY 6YG-8A2D0-00-001​6Y8-81920-01-003 PORT MULTI-HUB ASSEMBLY 6Y8-81920-01-001​


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

I would like to order from Golden Channels but I’m not stoked about only being able to email them for correspondence. I have questions and not really in the mood to be email pen pals.

@coconutgroves did you get a phone number by chance?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TX_Salt said:


> I would like to order from Golden Channels but I’m not stoked about only being able to email them for correspondence. I have questions and not really in the mood to be email pen pals.
> 
> @coconutgroves did you get a phone number by chance?


Email him - he called me quickly and we talked through it. He's a small shop, but a good guy who will help you figure it out.

Or call West Marine. They staff a call center, but you won't get an answer worth a crap.


----------



## TeamJib (5 mo ago)

Not to bump an old thread but I am going to do it ha ha... I am working with Eric right now on setting up my boat and I have emailed and discussed on the phone what we are trying to accomplish and he has put in a lot of effort to research and figure out the proper solution for my application. Very impressed with the service level.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Just placed an order! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Defmonkey (8 mo ago)

Ordered Dec 5 received today Dec 8, took 45 min to install.... I will do a small write up on install


----------



## BigA (25 d ago)

coconutgroves said:


> FYI.... this is not an ad and I am not associated with this company. This is a quick review and how to for NMEA.
> 
> I recently bought a NMEA kit from Golden Channels (Marine Wire Cables Mounts - Golden Channels Home) and had a great experience. Eric was extremely helpful.
> 
> ...


Do you also have to establish separate power connection for the device connecting to the network or does it get its power from the network?


----------



## Defmonkey (8 mo ago)

Backbone needs power established to work


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m trying to get mine dialed in. Without a fuel tank float, is there a way to plug in fuel tank size and nmea give an average fuel used and how much is left? Thanks!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

I've tried but it looks like *Navico Fuel Data Manager* is needed to set it up. I could be wrong. Watching for others input.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

You can search this site for prior discussions such as the one below









NMEA fuel level sensor


Hey everyone I want to hook up a nmea fuel level sensor to my 2021 BT mosquito. My question is do I just have to buy the cord ? I already have nmea hooked up to my simrad that controls my gauges. Any help would be appreciated




www.microskiff.com


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

BigA said:


> Do you also have to establish separate power connection for the device connecting to the network or does it get its power from the network?


The entire bus does need power. There is a 12V cable to run directly to the battery.

I read some posts that said that NMEA shouldn't be hooked to the primary battery. Rubbish. It is low voltage and should be fused. No issues doing it.


----------

